# Karl Lagerfeld fou de l'iPod



## hrsg (18 Janvier 2004)

France Inter, vendredi, 12h15, le fou du roi :
Karl Lagerfeld nous a expliqué qu'il adorait l'opéra et que d'ailleurs il avait tout mis sur son iPod, c'est fantastique!

Pour les plus curieux ça se réécoute  ici avant lundi 13h.
Ou téléchargez directement le  .ram 

@+...
Harold


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2004)

D'ailleurs il en possède tout une poignée. Ils sont tous différenciés par le style musical. Un iPod pour le classique, un autre pour le rock


----------



## minime (19 Janvier 2004)

C'est le genre de client idéal pour Apple : un iMac 20" pour la musique, un iMac 20" pour les photos, un iMac 20" pour les mails


----------



## turnover (19 Janvier 2004)

Un Power Mac bi 2Ghz + ecran 23" pour chaque ça serait pas plus lagerfeld à fond ?


----------



## krigepouh (19 Janvier 2004)

hrsg a dit:
			
		

> France Inter, vendredi, 12h15, le fou du roi :
> Karl Lagerfeld nous a expliqué qu'il adorait l'opéra et que d'ailleurs il avait tout mis sur son iPod, c'est fantastique!
> 
> Pour les plus curieux ça se réécoute  ici avant lundi 13h.
> ...


Quand on sait que c'est son "p'tit" copain Heidi Slimane qui à "designé" les superbes pochettes pour iPod de la maison Dior (Heidi est un des premiers fans de l'iPod) on comprend tout...


----------



## dustu (19 Janvier 2004)

Ah! 
C'est une grande déception d'apprendre que cet altruiste de Lagaffeld peut aimer par intéret!!!


----------



## FANREM (19 Janvier 2004)

Il l'a meme decore aux couleurs de la galeries des glaces à Versailles ?


----------



## Fulvio (19 Janvier 2004)

dustu a dit:
			
		

> Ah!
> C'est une grande déception d'apprendre que cet altruiste de Lagaffeld peut aimer par intéret!!!



C'est une grande déception d'apprendre que ce détestable type a un point commun avec moi... Nan, sérieux, vous pouvez le blairer, ce type maniéré et sans la moindre humilité ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une grande déception d'apprendre que ce détestable type a un point commun avec moi... Nan, sérieux, vous pouvez le blairer, ce type maniéré et sans la moindre humilité ?



Je le déteste pas... même parfois je le trouve assez drôle sur les plateaux télé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si je tombe sur lui en zappant, je m'arrête pour voir ce qu'il raconte.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Janvier 2004)

dans un reportage sur lui, j'avais déjà remarqué dans sa bibli sur un bureau, le mac du 20e anniv

personnellement je l'aime bien ce type, et il y en a d'aussi puants qui n'ont ni sa culture, ni son talent.

je crois que la plupart des gens qui le détestent ne connaissent rien sur lui.


----------



## krigepouh (19 Janvier 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> ...je crois que la plupart des gens qui le détestent ne connaissent rien sur lui.


Tout à fait... il fait un peu "ancien temps", pédant et tout ce que vous voudrez, il n'en reste pas moins un des plus grands créateur du XXème siècle (amateur d'art, érudit, photographe et créateur de mode) avec une force de travail impressionante (gérant à sa grande époque 3 maisons de couture en parallèle).
Aujourd'hui il tente de rester "up to date" et fait le jeunot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est assez drôle), on le trouve souvent en compagnie de groupes elctro-rock/eletro-clash (Chicks on Speed, Vive la Fête, la scène berlinoise etc...) c'est aussi la preuve d'un esprit ouvert... ce qui est le propre de tout créateur.
Sacré Karl


----------



## Fulvio (19 Janvier 2004)

Je le confesse, je ne connais pas grand chose de lui. Pas trop mon truc, la haute-couture, même si j'ai pas de mépris pour cette forme de création (ni pour aucune autre).

Mais bon, rien à faire, son arrogance me hérisse, aussi cultivé soit-il. Je préfère les gens sympas mais pas très au fait des dernières tendances


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2004)

Il refuse aussi certaines technologies à la mode. Par exemple, il n'a pas de téléphone portable et n'en veut pas. Il appelle les gens qui en possèdent des «T'es où?»...


----------



## Fulvio (19 Janvier 2004)

Arrrrête ! Tu vas me le rendre sympathique !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2004)

ach!  c'est son côté teuton qui te déplaît, sans doute ?


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que la plupart des gens qui le détestent ne connaissent rien sur lui.



Difficile à croire, car plus public comme personnage cela n'existe pas. Il a a peu près fait toutes les émissions du PAF qui se trouvaient sur son passage.
Ceci étant cela n'a rien de négatif car je trouve que c'est un individu interessant, même si, moi, je ne connais pas tout de lui.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2004)

bah ouais, a la fnac des Ternes, pis il est sympa en plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_juste histoire de dire un truc !_


----------



## cl97 (19 Janvier 2004)

on va finir par lancer une rubrique de Mac USERS connus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et Céline Dion, elle a un Mac ? Ca en calmerait plus d'un


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2004)

> un des plus grands créateur du XXème siècle


J'ai failli m'étouffer en lisant ça ! 
Je trouve le personnage assez rigolo mais de là à dire ce que je viens de citer + haut y'a de la marge... Certes il a du Mac partout, mais bon, faut pas pousser, un des + grands créateurs


----------



## krigepouh (19 Janvier 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> ...Je trouve le personnage assez rigolo mais de là à dire ce que je viens de citer + haut y'a de la marge... Certes il a du Mac partout, mais bon, faut pas pousser, un des + grands créateurs


Ahem... Ahem... Oui un des plus grands créateurs de mode du XX ème siècle, j'insiste si si si... Cela n'a rien à voir avec les Macs... Je ne vais quand même pas faire un cours d'histoire de la mode et du costume ici


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2004)

Vous cherchez des gens connus qui aiment le Mac ? Etonnament il y a François Bayrou : http://solutions.journaldunet.com/itws/030924_it_bayrou.shtml

_*Quotidiennement, quel type de logiciel utilisez vous ? *

Je suis un adepte des Mac depuis de nombreuses années. J'utilise mon ordinateur quotidiennement et je constate que Mac OS X basé sur FreeBSD est un système très robuste, standard et dont l'interface dépasse largement les autres systèmes d'exploitation grand public !
_

Il prend d'ailleurs parti pour le logiciel libre : http://linuxfr.org/~jellyroll/5549.html

P.S. : non je ne suis pas à l'UDF. Je ne vois Bayrou qu'aux Guignols de l'info


----------



## Timekeeper (20 Janvier 2004)

Il utilise des mots techniques en plus !

J'laime bien Bayerou. Il m'est de plus en plus sympatique de puis la baffe de 2002 _(c'elle qu'il à donné, pas c'elle que la France c'est prise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_ 

J'dit pas que j'vot'rait pour lui, mais il m'est sympatique !



Tient, j'utilise plein d'apostrophes...
Gaston, un aut' verre !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2004)

Marine Le Pen aussi a un mac... (Titanium)


----------



## Timekeeper (20 Janvier 2004)

L'expetion qui confirme la règle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2004)

et Paul Smith hein ?


----------



## Antiphon (20 Janvier 2004)

Au moment de la campagne présidentielle, je l'avais vu plusieurs fois à la télévision avec son Titanium, dans son bureau, dans l'autocar avec lequel il sillonait la France, etc., etc. Une (toute) petite photo


----------



## cl97 (22 Janvier 2004)

continuons la liste... Dans le dernier numéro des Inrocks, l'un des deux gars d'Air dit avoir stocke toutes ses chansons dans son iPod


----------



## Switcher (22 Janvier 2004)

27 messages pour un sujet 'people'.

Yooooooooo-hoooooooooooo !!!


----------



## krigepouh (22 Janvier 2004)

Allez on continue dans les people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







David Beckham... fait son footing


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> _*Quotidiennement, quel type de logiciel utilisez vous ? *
> 
> Je suis un adepte des Mac depuis de nombreuses années. J'utilise mon ordinateur quotidiennement et je constate que Mac OS X basé sur FreeBSD est un système très robuste, standard et dont l'interface dépasse largement les autres systèmes d'exploitation grand public !
> _



Bayrou spécialiste des unix??? J'aurais tout vu... la remarque sur FreeBSD me fait plus penser aux discours bien rodé de politiciens qui glissent un chtit détail pour donner l'impression qu'ils connaissent. Naaan je ne dis pas que Bayrou ne connaît pas X et le mac.
Sinon, je crois me souvenir que Rah flûte c'était quel partie de gauche qui utilisait des macs pour sa campagne? A moins que ce fut un candidat... soit celle qui s'est présentée contre Tibéri (Solal?) soit Mamère... j'ai un doute.

A.


----------



## Mickjagger (22 Janvier 2004)

Dans des reportages (7 à 8 sur TF1) on voyait des iMacs indigo au siege du PS, dans le bureau de Malek Boutih. Les iMacs sont egalement tres presents dans les bureaux d'associations. Mais dans un autre reportage on a aussi pu apercevoir une tour G4 au siege du FN, no comment.
Strauss-Kahn avait un Powerbook G3 et il etait alle a une AppleExpo en compagnie de sa femme Anne Sinclair. Je ne sais pas s'il est passe a l'Alu depuis!
L'appartenance politique ne veut rien dire en matiere d'informatique (encore heureux a la limite): d'apres des photos vues dans Time Magazine, Bush avait un Wallstreet au moment de sa 1ere campagne alors que Gore etait plutot peceiste semble t'il. Aujourd'hui le premier fait le jeu de Microsoft tandis que le second officie au conseil d'administration d'Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est moins people mais apparemment la centrale d'appel des Urgences du SAMU d'Ile de France a des macs, j'ai apercu des "Pro keyboards" noirs et des souris optiques Apple.


----------



## Timekeeper (23 Janvier 2004)

> [...] *les* autre*s* système*s* d'exploitation grand public !



En même temps, y'en à pas énorméments "des" autre, pour le "grand public"


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bayrou spécialiste des unix??? J'aurais tout vu... la remarque sur FreeBSD me fait plus penser aux discours bien rodé de politiciens qui glissent un chtit détail pour donner l'impression qu'ils connaissent. Naaan je ne dis pas que Bayrou ne connaît pas X et le mac.
> Sinon, je crois me souvenir que Rah flûte c'était quel partie de gauche qui utilisait des macs pour sa campagne? A moins que ce fut un candidat... soit celle qui s'est présentée contre Tibéri (Solal?) soit Mamère... j'ai un doute.
> 
> A.



le PS. (Lyne Cohen Solal a effectivement un Mac mais il y en a beaucoup au PS sur mac vu qu'il y a des lobbyistes pro-macs dans ce parti)

le PC.  

et malheureusement les 2 partis d'extrème-droite. 

les Verts (très friands du mac). 

l'UDF aussi. (un pote d'Amiens me dit qu'il a reçu la commande d'un G5  pour un ministre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

Hier, petit extrait d'un reportage sur Arte sur le prochain concert de Jeanne Balibar* et de Rodolphe Burger et on y voyait un ibook à côté du batteur, un G4 avec écran iiyama pas loin de Burger et un Ti mais je ne me souviens plus vraiment où (j'ai bu depuis)

*Mathieu Amalric aussi a un mac qu'il parait...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2004)

Et JEan-Lois Aubert


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et JEan-Lois Aubert



Et il en parle sur le site d'Apple. 



Karl Lagerfeld est vraiment fou de l'iPod et il en vient d'en parler chez Marc Olivier Fogiel.
Il est vraiment sympa ce bonhomme et pas uniquement à cause de son iPod.


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2004)

l'Amok aussi a un mac.


----------



## woulf (26 Janvier 2004)

Mais, l'Amok a-t-il son ou mieux, SES ipod ???


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Karl Lagerfeld est vraiment fou de l'iPod et il en vient d'en parler chez Marc Olivier Fogiel.
> Il est vraiment sympa ce bonhomme et pas uniquement à cause de son iPod.



Ah parce qu'en plus, il passe chez Fogiel ?! Nan, vraiment, je vais continuer à me saper chez Kiabi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai un mac.


----------



## moz angeles (26 Janvier 2004)

Morrissey. Même si je l'imagine mal passer sa journée dessus. Dans la même pièce lors du fameux "mozbourne", l'i-mac n'apparaissait plus d'ailleurs. Mais bon.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Janvier 2004)

pourtant ,c'est les gens de gauche qui ont des Macs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2004)

j'me disais aussi qu'internet ca devait bien servir a qqchose du genre savoir de KL aime bien apple.
c'est cool en plus il en a plein puis c'est vrai que la question du prix, du sav, des revendeurs incompetent en gros il s'en tape comme de sa premiere...
en plus on apprend que c'est un genie, qu'il raconte des trucs interessant a la teloche..etc..
non, vraiment je ne regrette pas d'etre venu.

et demain, c'est alain delon qui adooooore le design de l'imac.


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok aussi a un mac.



Je n'ai pas noté notre sérénissime Amok dans la liste de possesseur célèbre d'iPod car cela me semblait évident pour tous.
J'ai d'ailleur commandé sur l'Applestore un poster d'Amok et son iPod.


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pourtant ,c'est les gens de gauche qui ont des Macs



Je ne vois pas pourquoi ...  Le Mac est cher et est plutôt éllitiste, donc pas trop pour les masses laborieuses d'Arlette


----------



## krigepouh (27 Janvier 2004)

Oui mais Sydney voulait dire _gauche... caviar_ of course


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

melaure:</font><hr /> <blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine par Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pourtant ,c'est les gens de gauche qui ont des Macs



Je ne vois pas pourquoi ...  Le Mac est cher et est plutôt éllitiste, donc pas trop pour les masses laborieuses d'Arlette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

et pis Melaure qui a un mac et organise des réunions Mac-tupperware, est loin d'être connus comme de gauche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_un modo ***dont je ne citerais point le nom*** m'avais dit que c'étais plutôt Centre-Mou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> le PS. (Lyne Cohen Solal a effectivement un Mac mais il y en a beaucoup au PS sur mac vu qu'il y a des lobbyistes pro-macs dans ce parti)
> 
> ...



Lorsque je travaillais dans un centre de formation à l'utilisation du mac, j'avais un élève qui avait un problème : son mac attirait les fourmis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alèm viens de me confirmer que ça attire aussi blattes,caffards et cancrelats éxotiques divers


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque je travaillais dans un centre de formation à l'utilisation du mac, j'avais un élève qui avait un problème : son mac attirait les fourmis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais, par contre Amok, qui a un mac, et qui a du goût lui pour des choses qu'il connait, lui est un dieu et à tout le génie, la bonté et l'équité d'une mère-nature, tout en ayant le physique universellement parfait pour faire l'objet tout entier du prochain calendrier des "Dieux du Stade" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et moi même son fiston adoptif élevé donc dans le meilleur environnement possible, avec les marmottes (sic.) Heureusement, nous sauvons l'image du macintosh de ces choses putrides et ....bêtes


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

il faut aussi signaler que des formes de vie (si l'on peut dire) plus proches de l'état du réflexe désordoné d'ailleurs, et certainement extraterrestres, possèdent des macs oui aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Macinside est l'assemblage de "ces choses" venues d'ailleurs, qui ont elles aussi choisis le Macintosh*


----------



## moz angeles (27 Janvier 2004)

The Notwist


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ...  Le Mac est cher et est plutôt éllitiste, donc pas trop pour les masses laborieuses d'Arlette



non,pour la gauche intello,voyons...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2004)

moz angeles a dit:
			
		

> The Notwist


J' adore ce groupe Allemand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne savais pas qu'ils étaient pro Mac.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais Sydney voulait dire _gauche... caviar_ of course



bientot, ça va être ringard d'être de gauche...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'vais aller m'inscrire à un club de golf et m'acheter une 206 cabrio moi !_





 (private-joke)

Pour Morrissey, devriez demander à deuf qui se trouve être l'un de ses plus grands fans (et photographe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

en passant et pour rester dans la politique, la présidence de l'Université de Picardie travaille sur Mac (le président a un G5 et un petit 23"), il paraitrait même que j'ai une petite influence dans le choix de Mac OS X et d'InDesign...


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (28 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> en passant et pour rester dans la politique, la présidence de l'Université de Picardie travaille sur Mac (le président a un G5 et un petit 23"), il paraitrait même que j'ai une petite influence dans le choix de Mac OS X et d'InDesign...



mon alèm t'es le meilleur


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas noté notre sérénissime Amok dans la liste de possesseur célèbre d'iPod car cela me semblait évident pour tous.
> J'ai d'ailleur commandé sur l'Applestore un poster d'Amok et son iPod.




Pour toi mon Polo, je noterais une petite dédicace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soyez sympa: commandez aussi le poster de Mackie, il s'est vendu à 2 exemplaires en 6 mois, et l'adresse de livraison était la sienne. Il déprime grave. Et il offre un tapis de souris modèle Apple Expo 2002, plus un tour de périph' dans son utilitaire à tout acheteur


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> plus un tour de périph' dans son utilitaire à tout acheteur



tiens je l'ai trouvé ça voiture d'agriculteur transformé en fer à repasser Manga


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

tiens je t'ai trouvé un joli avatar mackie... fait par un Japonais en plus.... ça vas te plaire


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

tiens Gilles Bensimon a un Al17"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et des Henri Michaux sur ses murs !! wouaaaaaaaaaaaah !!!_


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Février 2004)

et il me semble qu'il a aussi un pola comme le mien


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2004)

Vraiment nuls ces gens de l'AFP. Ils se permettent  d'affirmer que l'iPod ainsi que l'iPod mini sont incompatibles avec Windows.
Je vous raconte pas les réactions sur les sites ricains très ...amers.


----------



## Mattiew (3 Février 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> on va finir par lancer une rubrique de Mac USERS connus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manquerais plus que ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
J'suis Québécois et franchement, elle n'enneeeeerve depuis toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

Soyez heureux de pas être à notre place,vous dit pas l'enfer qu'on a vécu quand "son" René à chopé le cancer,y a pas une tribune publique où elle a pas été pour dire qu'elle dire à quel point elle l'aimait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et ce pendant des *semaines* ! carrément invivable..)..


*J'vous jures,le jour où j'entends un hypothétique "ôde aux Macintosh" chantée par Céline Dion,j'me tires une balle dans tête sur le champ ou je cours de foutre sous un semi-remorque   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!!!!*


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Hier, petit extrait d'un reportage sur Arte sur le prochain concert de Jeanne Balibar* et de Rodolphe Burger et on y voyait un ibook à côté du batteur, un G4 avec écran iiyama pas loin de Burger et un Ti mais je ne me souviens plus vraiment où (j'ai bu depuis)



la preuve




















_ps : non, l'ibook et l'ipod, c'est les miens !_


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2004)

Sacré Karl!. Bon je préfère Ellen Feiss quand même...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2004)

Karl etait sur le devant de la scène pour promotionner son nouveau régime....de plus après avoir perdu40 kilos li était fier de ce montrer ...
Mais c est vrai qu il est le dernier styliste qui a une réelle valeur dans la mode et grace à lui la maison channel fonctionne indépendament des grand groupes depuis des années . En effet son talent est sans reproche, il est pour moi le plus grand créateur des dernières années !!!
Si quelqu un pense le contraire qu il se manifeste .... Je suis un expert de la MODE !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2004)

le message ci dessus viens de moi ( olive54) mais il est marqué anonyme...


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Karl etait sur le devant de la scène pour promotionner son nouveau régime....de plus après avoir perdu40 kilos li était fier de ce montrer ...
> Mais c est vrai qu il est le dernier styliste qui a une réelle valeur dans la mode et grace à lui la maison channel fonctionne indépendament des grand groupes depuis des années . En effet son talent est sans reproche, il est pour moi le plus grand créateur des dernières années !!!
> Si quelqu un pense le contraire qu il se manifeste .... Je suis un expert de la MODE !!!



Bon je ne suis en rien expert de la mode et certes celui que je vais mentionner a pris sa retraite, mais Saint-Laurent tu le places où sur ton échelle des grands créateurs?

A.

ps:
Vi un peu hs, mais pas tous les jours qu'on peut avoir un avis d'expert non plus.


----------



## olive54 (22 Avril 2004)

Tu as raison, je m emballe un peu..... Mais c est vrai que Karl est l un des derrnier de la vieille école et YSL c est retiré maintenant depuis presque 2ans et sa gloire est passée...
Ce dernier siècle de Mode nous a donné de nombreux génies, mais je defendrais Karl qui brille a chacune de ses nouvelles collections sans jamais s éssoufler.

olive54


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2004)

Re,

Bon ben continuons cette petite discussion.
Tu trouves vraiment qu'YSL est une gloire passée. Du peu que je le connais, je le vois plus comme un métre-étalon non? Et cela n'enlève pas le mérite de KL.
Et sinon tu vois qui d'autres dans la veille école (que je comprends comme ceux qui ont une vraie connaissance du métier)? Gaultier?

A.


----------



## krigepouh (23 Avril 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> grace à lui la maison channel fonctionne indépendament des grand groupes depuis des années Si quelqu un pense le contraire qu il se manifeste .... Je suis un expert de la MODE !!!


Mmm et surtout grace à la famille allemande Wertheimer qui possède Chanel, Erès, Lesage, Lemarié, Massaro Ils sont les garants d'une certaine "tradition" et de tous ces métiers qui font que la couture française n'a pas d'égal.
Karl Lagerfeld à beaucoup de talent, d'intelligence et d'humour. Mais je pense qu'un type comme John Galliano à beaucoup plus apporté à la mode ces dernières années que Karl. Lagerfeld à une grosse contraite qui est de continuer à plaire à l'ancienne clientèle Chanel, tout en attirant la nouvelle génération, au final la silhouette Chanel n'a pas vraiment évolué depuis 30 ans ; contrainte que Galliano n'a pas pour Dior.
Le passé de John Galliano (punk fréquentant les Clash, puis étudiant à l'élististe St Martin's School de Londres) en fait, quelqu'un de plus en phase avec son époque que ce cher Karlo et cela se voit tous les six mois sur les podiums. La couture de Galliano fait exploser les répères, il apporte un "mix and match", une richesse des formes, des couleurs, des matières que seul Gaultier peu contester, il mélange tout et crée des silhouettes sans nul autre pareil. Il est pour moi, ce que Paul Poiret était à Paris au début du XXème siècle. Le défilé de 94 avec Linda Evangelista en robe de tulle jaune, le défilé Masai, le défilé de 95 à l'Opéra Garnier, le défilé Matrix ont largement contribués à apporter excentricité, démesure, désordre, provocation et folie qui manquait à Paris.
Pour coller à l'époque Lagerfeld pour Chanel se sent obligé de créer des skis, des raquettes de tennis, des skates board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et des sacs à main en forme de CD logotypé avec le double 'C' de Chanel. On frise le ridicule

Comme toi je pense que son talent est sans reproche, et qu'il a une force de travail sans égal, mais de la à dire qu'il est le plus grand créateur des dernières années calmos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fallait pas me chercher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Yves Saint Laurent, ne crée plus, il appartient à l'Histoire comme les Balenciaga et autres Givenchy. C'est un maître dont l'influence est indéniable encore aujourd'hui. YSL à beaucoup plus modifié le monde de la mode et la société que ne l'a fait Karlo. Il est bon de rappeller qu'YSL est le premier à avoir fait défiler des mannequins noirs et mis la femme dans un costume pantalon !! Il est aussi un des premiers créateurs à avoir posé nu (non non Karl reste habillé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

a+

MacGé, le seul forum Mac où l'on parle de Karl Lagerfeld pendant 3 pages !!


----------



## krigepouh (23 Avril 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Re,
> 
> Bon ben continuons cette petite discussion.
> Tu trouves vraiment qu'YSL est une gloire passée. Du peu que je le connais, je le vois plus comme un métre-étalon non? Et cela n'enlève pas le mérite de KL.
> ...


Gaultier dans la vieille école c'est un peu hardos
Il est, pour moi, plutôt un chef de file ; ce n'est pour rien que la prestigieuse maison Hermès à acheté un partie du capital de la maison Gaultier et que Jean-Paul Gaultier est maintenant aussi le styliste d'Hermès
Autant Galliano crée des vêtements avec un style sans égal autant Gaultier crée des vêtements avec une intelligence sans pareil. Chaque collection de ce dernier puise dans des références artistiques, sociales ou autres très réfléchies et très argumentées et c'est toujours époustouflant. C'est un digne représentant "de l"exception culturelle française" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant il est bon d'ajouter que la finition de la Couture Gaultier est à des années-lumière de la Couture Chanel, la connaissance du métier étant aussi et surtout dans les doigts des couturières.

Voilà, j'ai fini mon exposé


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Avril 2004)

Et bé merci tout plein pour toutes ces infos.
Juste deux, trois remarques:
- Si je mettais Gaultier dans la vieille école, c'est que je croyais me souvenir, qu'il faisait partie des rares créateurs actuels qui savaient encore couper une robe.
- C'est sans doute parce que je ne suis pas dans le milieu, mais j'ai vraiment du mal à voir en quoi Galliano a apporté quelque chose à la mode. Oui, il est excentrique, démesuré, etc... mais à chaque fois que je vois des photos de ses créations, je me dis "mais c'est immettable à moins de vouloir paraître pour un clown???", et où est la recherche du Beau dans tout ça? Au moins chez YSL on sentait ce souci de recherche d'une certaine perfection, d'une recherche de rendre les femmes encore plus belles.

'fin bon... comme je l'ai dis... suis assez ignorant en la matière...

Valà, valà...


A.


----------



## krigepouh (24 Avril 2004)

Ne t'inquiètes pas je parle régulièrement de Galliano avec mes ami(e)s et à part ceux qui travaillent dans la mode, tous pensent comme toi et ne voient ce que Galliano apporte à la "Femme". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . Mais bon on ne va pas polémiquer la-dessus ici (sauf si vous y tenez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Sinon parmi les créateurs qui savent couper une robe, Gaultier "doit" effectivement en faire partie tout comme Galliano (un stage dans sa maison me l'a confirmé), mais il y en a plein d'autres

a+


----------



## purestyle (25 Avril 2004)

Les plus jeunes ne s'en souviennent sûrement pas, en 1984 c'était de la folie, maintenant disons qu'ils ont mal viellis...


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Avril 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiètes pas je parle régulièrement de Galliano avec mes ami(e)s et à part ceux qui travaillent dans la mode, tous pensent comme toi et ne voient ce que Galliano apporte à la "Femme".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben si les modérateurs veulent bien et sans lancer de polémique, euuh... moi ça m'dirait bien que tu nous expliques...

A.


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2004)

tiens, même Edgar Morin


----------



## jeromemac (15 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  tiens, même Edgar Morin



ou est l'image???


----------



## minime (23 Juillet 2004)

Stuart Murdoch (PowerBook + iPod).


----------



## purestyle (23 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Stuart Murdoch (PowerBook + iPod).



Il doit suivre une formation interactive "how to be a good musician and play live like a professional"


----------

